

Best Data Visualization Projects of the Year  - prakash
http://flowingdata.com/2008/12/19/5-best-data-visualization-projects-of-the-year/

======
draven
I recently discovered <http://www.urbanmobs.fr/> , which is a cool-looking
visualization of mobile phone calls and sms.

------
mpk
I think Facebook's Palantir project also deserves an honorable mention here.

[http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=37403547...](http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=37403547074&ref=nf)

Real-time visualization of Facebook actions (pokes, friend request, etc).

~~~
huhtenberg
While undoubtedly interesting, that's actually pretty average when it comes to
the actual _visualization_.

